# ezgo help



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 15, 2012)

I just bought a lifted ezgo cart witch is really nice i think but I have never had a golf cart before and know nothing at all about them. My question is when we go for long rides 2 adults and 2 kids it will loose power all together. If I let it sit for a few mins. it is fine.This is about all I know about the electronics of it.  36 volt ezgo golf cart/charger with Jakes lift kit, 400 amp controller and 8hp motor. Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## imkevdog (Jul 15, 2012)

seems to me your controller is overheating ,mine did that with the stock PDS controller,i put an alltrax 400 amp dcx in it never happened again .i can creep around slow or fast never over heats keepsm on ticking


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 15, 2012)

Not to sound like I don't what I'm talking about but what is the controller? Will this be pricey?


----------



## imkevdog (Jul 15, 2012)

look up alltrax .com and buggies  gone wild, good forum with alot of good info ,


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 15, 2012)

Next time it quits on you, lift up the seat and feel around for whats hot. Don't touch, just get close to each component.  It could be something as simple as a loose wire.
  I would suggest 4ga wiring if you don't already have it.
  The buggiesgonewild.com is a great sight. Lots of info.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm glad I got such a good deal on my buggy if it is the controller it is gonna be pricey


----------



## imkevdog (Jul 16, 2012)

if you get the programable one they are about somewhere between 4 and 5 hundred but you can download their program on a laptop and program it the way you want


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it a pds cart or a series cart?  My guess is it is a pds cart.  In other words, the forward/reverse switch is on the dash and not between the legs.  If it is a pds cart, they are not good for lifting/big tires with the stock controller.  I'm with the others....controller is getting hot and shutting down for a bit.  When you lift the seat, you'll see a black box under the passenger.  It has the run/tow toggle sticking out of it.  2 screws and the controller is in that box.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope it has the forward reverse between the legs I was checking it out today it has a d&d motor and controller it seems like it was done right from what I have read so far I guess it is just time for it to wear out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2012)

Interesting.  The series carts are much stronger on torque than the pds carts.  I'm surprised....never heard of a controller going out on those.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 17, 2012)

load test all your batteries.
Bad connections or corrosion.
Water in batteries.
Sounds like overheated controller to me but best check the easy stuff first.


----------



## telco guy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> load test all your batteries.
> Bad connections or corrosion.
> Water in batteries.
> Sounds like overheated controller to me but best check the easy stuff first.



If all that checks out ok Replace your solenoid with a heavy duty one. With a 400 amp controller your solenoid may be weak. Also check the lugs on your F/R switch


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys does anyone know of someone good to check it out in the north west part of the state here. I am in bartow co. I just know nothing about the electronics of this thing. Some thing is for sure getting to hot


----------

